# figure 8 layout



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

wanna get it right before my sons birthday...which is next weekend.

i was at the train shop last night and the guy there told me that with my 30 degree cross that i have, it might be to tight to run 18" radius track.

the trains we have dont seem that long, and seem like they will run it fine, but what do you guys think.

i need about 10 more pieces of 18" radius ez track to complete the figure 8. but dont want to buy those if i should get a bigger radius track pieces.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
As stated in my other post, my figure-8 uses 18" radius track BUT the loco is stubby with only four wheels on the track, and it's only pulling a few cars.
I knew going in, thanks to many other posts on this forum, that I was fairly limited with a small figure-8. You can easily make a larger one by using 22" radius, but that takes up quite a bit more space. There's usually always a trade-off.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

raleets said:


> Dan,
> As stated in my other post, my figure-8 uses 18" radius track BUT the loco is stubby with only four wheels on the track, and it's only pulling a few cars.
> I knew going in, thanks to many other posts on this forum, that I was fairly limited with a small figure-8. You can easily make a larger one by using 22" radius, but that takes up quite a bit more space. There's usually always a trade-off.
> Good luck,
> Bob


bob thanks for the quick reply, looking at your pics i kinda figured that was 18" but wasnt sure.

ours wont be on a table now, just playing on the floor so size isnt that much an issue but i dont want to have a huge space taken up by larger radius track at this time.

so thats good to know.

off the top of your head do you remember about how many pieces of track curve track you used for that?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan,

For most HO track ...

12 pieces of 18" radius track make a circle.

16 pieces of 22" radius track make a circle.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Dan,
> 
> For most HO track ...
> 
> ...


TJ thanks that helps, going to get some more track this weekend. 

also thinking about picking up a crossing with working gate, so he has something that his trucks can drive over to get to the inside of the track layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For what it's worth, my old Tyco track has an 18" curved re-railer piece (with power-lead hookup, too) that has a beveled plastic base that could sort-of double as a road crossover point. The power leads stick up in the middle, but they could easily be cut off, leaving just the ramp-like crossing.

TJ


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> For what it's worth, my old Tyco track has an 18" curved re-railer piece (with power-lead hookup, too) that has a beveled plastic base that could sort-of double as a road crossover point. The power leads stick up in the middle, but they could easily be cut off, leaving just the ramp-like crossing.
> 
> TJ


i thought of that, which is why i bought an extra 2 pack the other day. so with the one that comes with his kit, i will have 3 of those curved rerailers...i actually have 2 other straight rerailers...so i have a total of 5 right now, i will through in the track design...my son loves driving his trucks over the track so i figured this would be a good way for him to do it.

but im still thinking of getting a actual crossing to have an "official" one.
:thumbsup:


----------

